# Picked this up recently and could use some help



## bobtsunam (Feb 14, 2015)

I picked this bike up in a trade for services deal a few weeks ago.  There is no tag and no visible numbers anywhere on the bike.  I don't know a lot about bikes but I was able to find out little bits of information.  Pretty sure it's a Schwinn based on the "A new departure" stamped on the arm of the rear hub.  From the pictures I've come across I'm lead to believe it's a "World Bike"? Early 1900's? 

I have no idea how to date the bike or where to look for other identifying marks that may lead me in the right direction.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't know a thing about it but that tank, seat and light are sooooo cool!   Great find, hold on to that one.


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice!!!!

To Me,,,,It's a Mid 1920s Type of Bike!!!!

No Badge???? There has to be a Hole or Two!!!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## mike j (Feb 14, 2015)

That's definitely a keeper. On pg.6 of the Sprocket compilation thread under general bicycle discussion, Tailhole posted a photo of the same unk. sprocket & never got an answer. Good luck w/ it. Rear fender shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## bobtsunam (Feb 14, 2015)

I actually have the other fender but it is loose as the supports popped off the frame so they have to be resoldered/brazed back on. I was pretty amazed the guy wanted to offer the bike up in trade.  I don't think he knew what he had.  Is it better to leave the bikes in the condition they are to retain value or should I have the things repaired on it that are broken?  Like the wiring and battery for the 6 volt light and supports for the fender that attach to the frame?  And how would I tell if the paint is original or not.  It's enamel, I know that much.  Didn't notice any primer underneath it at the spots where the paint had been chipped. And the condition of the metal leads me to believe there hasn't been any rework done. (At least not recently.  

Hope someone that knows something about these bikes runs across this thread. I would really like to know the value of the bike as I am not a collector and took a huge gamble on this trade when i did the work.


----------



## bobtsunam (Feb 14, 2015)

carlitos60 said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> To Me,,,,It's a Mid 1920s Type of Bike!!!!
> 
> ...





Yeah from the little I was able to dig up about the bike, the frame was used by another company, prior to Schwinn buying them out, (Henderson or something like that) and was in production from 1889? - 1927 or so? I only saw that info once so I don't know how valid it is...


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 14, 2015)

Me too, wasting data here, I no Nothink bout that bike save two.. ya it looks like somebody already "restored it", and likely way off base, but I wouldn't mess with it now, leave as is..

But the main reason reply is to say, Dang I'm liking the fart hole invention on the seat!. made for buffalo farts too!


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 14, 2015)

*bobtsunam ... that fork looks very-Shelby to me.

The frame .. if it were a Shelby would have head-cups
that are fairly-flush with the width of the head-tube ...
and .. if a Shelby .. the seat-stays would be ''pinched-in" 
above the fender-bridge.  This machine may have been
constructed from parts of the day -- that looked kool.

That saddle and lamp ... well .. am lost for words.

Interesting 'slot-style' opening to tool-box tank.  Never
have seen this style before.

Can you get fotos of how the undertank bar is attached 
to the frame ?

You are very-fortunate to have found this ride.*

Have no-idea of how it could be badged.  


........ patric





*Got these fotos off the Ethernet.  Yeah .. they happen to be 
Shelby .. Lindy bicycles --- this is not the reason I posted them.

The forks resemble the fork on your machine.*











===========
===========


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm going with shelby forks too. And I think the tank is home made.


----------



## bobtsunam (Feb 14, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *bobtsunam ... that fork looks very-Shelby to me.
> 
> The frame .. if it were a Shelby would have head-cups
> that are fairly-flush with the width of the head-tube ...
> ...




I'm almost certain it's a Schwinn after coming across this website just a few minutes ago.  The two pics below in particular caught my eye (especially the 1932 model). Now I have a general idea of when it was made (1930-1932, I think). Apparently this bike was also advertised as a motorcycle that came with a little motor...


----------



## bobtsunam (Feb 14, 2015)

Just noticed that the sprocket on the 1932 model is the same as the one on my bike. I suppose it could be a franken-bike due to the rims having valve stem holes in them.  Someone could've just put the solid rubber on to make it look older.  Need to find a way to date the specific parts and find out which parts are from different years, as this was right before Schwinn revolutionized the industry with the tube tire...


----------



## youngprewarguy (Feb 14, 2015)

Are you thinking of selling the bike?


----------



## bobtsunam (Feb 14, 2015)

I am. As I said earlier, I took this as trade for some work. Almost $2500 dollars worth of IT work for a local business. The owner offered this cause he wanted to save money. So if I could get close to that (or preferably more) that would be great. Problem is I have no idea what it's worth. I've seen a couple here and there but no real trends in value. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 14, 2015)

I have to agree with Catfish the tank looks home made as does the lamp bracket as well as the plate on the seat (looks like a trophy engraving) but the workmanship is very good some one put a lot of time and money into this bike .good luck with the sale


----------



## youngprewarguy (Feb 14, 2015)

$2500 would be tough to get, my opinion. If the bike had its original paint (yours looks nicely painted), correct saddle and had all the right goodies (tea cup light, rear carrier, head badge, period correct tires, klaxxon horn, crossbraced or period correct handlebars) you may, to the right buyer get $1300 to $1500 for it if it had those parts on it.  The tank like Catfish said looks to be a reproduction. Most tooltanks have a bigger opening and have a locking latch. Its a really cool bike and Im sure you wouldnt have a problem selling it. You could sell the battery tube for $200-250, the light $75-100, the saddle $125-150 and the rest of the bike for 600-700. This is my opinion. I would be only interested in the "rest of the bike" or everything besides the battery tube, light, and saddle. Again, this is based upon what I seen as sold in the past.


----------



## bobtsunam (Feb 14, 2015)

So let's just assume the tank is a reproduction. I have both fenders with all the supports, and everything else is as you see it. What would be a fair value of it? As if you were to make an offer?


----------



## bobtsunam (Feb 14, 2015)

I just need to recoup some money as I've done a little too much trading lately...


----------



## youngprewarguy (Feb 14, 2015)

I would be only interested in the "rest of the bike" or everything besides the battery tube, light, and saddle. Whats your email address, lets take this off line.


----------



## Almaguer4 (Feb 14, 2015)

Here's a link to a 1933 Schwinn Catalog.  

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1933.html

Similar looking bike with additional information.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaguer4 (Feb 14, 2015)

Here's another link to Schwinn date codes.  You can get more info on bikes pre 1948.   Here's a paragraph from this site 

"On bikes older than 1948 you need to use reference to other, known year bikes,
or pull out the crank to look for a date stamp on it. Doing both is a good idea.
All serial number records before 8/18/1948 were lost in a factory fire."

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobtsunam (Feb 14, 2015)

youngprewarguy said:


> I would be only interested in the "rest of the bike" or everything besides the battery tube, light, and saddle. Whats your email address, lets take this off line.



Bobtsunam@gmail.com


----------



## youngprewarguy (Feb 14, 2015)

I sent you a message to your email


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm thinking shelby not Schwinn, fork fenders for sure and frame . Where are all the guys that have the pre 33 knowledge ? Tank was done pretty good if it's a Repro trippy lil door but has nice little hinges . Paint is obviously new and seat is restored . I would hold out for the right buyer that light can be worth more battery can be 250-300 even the rims can be quiet valuable but if it turns out the tank is real and so is the seat can be bigger $$$ I would wait and see if anyone knows more about it  there are many collectors that only do these early bikes . Of course it hurts  that it  was restored but ya gotta find someone who knows what it is and its older than 1930 gotta be mid 20's or so and that sprocket is older isn't the same in that pic you posted hold
Out for more info is my advice before letting it go to cheap 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 15, 2015)

Take the crank out it might be dated angelfire date codes will not help you with this bike . Your gonna have to go off catalogue pics and other collectors to try and date usually ya can look at the accessories to get s ball park of year . Also add those rims Metalclad with wood in side take a tire
Off and see if they are they look pretty clean and if so can be valuable hat to find rims of that age that are nice 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 15, 2015)

Also I don't think that is a Schwinn sprocket



Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------

